# JULY 2008: voluptuous vamps



## kimmy (Jul 13, 2008)

monthly challenges are back, ladies and gentlemen! (and from now on, i'll try to post them before the month is halfway over...haha!) feel free to pm me if you have any questions or suggestions for upcoming challenges. remember, no prizes are given out for the challenges, they're just for fun to see what we can all come up with and share ideas/inspiration!

*this month, come show off your best over-indulgent, sultry vamp look! think glamourous, sexy, dark and daring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

* please remember the image size guidelines when posting your challenge faces, as this is still part of the fotd forum and nobody likes stretched tables. you don't have to post what you used, but i'm sure there's alot of us who would love to see what you used in your creation.


----------



## photogeek (Jul 17, 2008)

first post (eep!) bear with me if I screw up  

am a photography student as well as mua so this was a shoot I did not too long ago with my old roommate..I hope it fits the bill (even though it's not quite the most vampy of vamps), the lips were a bit darker but I had to brighten up the photo a bit to put on my website.  I was inspired by this Fall/ Winter 2004 ad of Christina Ricci for LV





well, there it is, my first post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after lurking for uhh...a very long time, nice to officially meet you all!
meg


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *photogeek* 

 
_

_

 
i _love_ that lipcolour!


----------



## alienman (Jul 20, 2008)

O hey!  My first FOTD here!  I didn't even know there was a vamps challenge going on when I did this look.  I didn't mean to look like a vampire, either :| 






I was playing around with a sample eyeshadow quad from Lancome 
_Color Design Sensational Effects Eye Shadow Smooth Hold  

False lashes are Echos in DG

_The lips were done with Maybelline Superstay Lip Gloss in Wine Shimmer.  By the way, ladies, don't use this if you're going to be out where there's heat.  Mine MELTED!!! down my chin, thus amplifying the vampire effect... 

Face - Silk Naturals foundation.  I can't remember what blush I used for the life of me...


----------



## photogeek (Jul 20, 2008)

*vamp*
     n 1: a seductive woman who uses her sex appeal to exploit men
          [syn: coquette, flirt, minx, tease] - vixen works too imo

just so we're all on the same page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the lips by the way,
miss alienman (nice sn! lol), sucks about the melty vampire thing!

oh, and in response to kimmy-- I try to write down what makeup
I use for my shoots, so I'll look up what that lip color was a 
mix of (I seem to be unable to use less than three at a time, lol,
my models think I'm crazy..but I needed THAT color, you know?)
will post back, I can't wait to see more takes on the vamp look.
meg


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 20, 2008)

*looks down at fat thighs*
well, i've already got the "voluptuous" part down. lawlz

this might be the one challenge i actually do.

nice looks, ladies


----------



## kimmy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 21, 2008)

I usually don't like doing heavy looks like this because my face can't really take a lot of makeup and I end up looking like a man. But this was really fun to do. Not something I'd wear everyday.






This would be a fun challenge to do once Cult of Cherry comes out.


----------



## photogeek (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i love that lipcolour!_

 








I try to do a (veryvery) rough outline of the m/u I use for shoots, so here are the lips since I doubt you all can read my scratching above.
- Urban Decay lip stain in 'envy'
- L'Oreal Endless in 'saucy sangria'
***- Revlon Creme de la Chrome (how clever.) in 'plum appeal' (so pigmented and opaque-- the most important lip color in this mix by far)
- Zuri l/s in 'ruby valentine' (gorgeous line of cheapo lipsticks for dark skintones, I loooove them, am only able to find them at a scary superwalmart in georgia tho.)

hth, sorry that I'm so mix-happy, lol.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_







_

 
gorgeous! those perfectly shaped red lips w/your beauty mark are a bit Marilyn-esque to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



m


----------



## alienman (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I usually don't like doing heavy looks like this because my face can't really take a lot of makeup and I end up looking like a man. But this was really fun to do. Not something I'd wear everyday.






This would be a fun challenge to do once Cult of Cherry comes out._

 
why wouldn't you wear this?? it's beautiful and wearable

i esp love how you winged the ends out


----------



## lipshock (Jul 22, 2008)

I think you look gorgeous, chica!  :]

Your lips are so pouty.  I'm jealous!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I usually don't like doing heavy looks like this because my face can't really take a lot of makeup and I end up looking like a man. But this was really fun to do. Not something I'd wear everyday.






This would be a fun challenge to do once Cult of Cherry comes out._


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alienman* 

 
_why wouldn't you wear this?? it's beautiful and wearable

i esp love how you winged the ends out_

 
Aww, thanks. But seriously, I feel like I look so "draggish". I like doing brighter looks. Maybe it's just out of my comfort level.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow you all look stunning. Next friday I might have something to post, since i'll be wearing red lipstick and smokey eyes for a party, but now i'm a little intimidated lol


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 25, 2008)

kimmy, those are the sexiest lips ever.

Chocolate goddess, you look great, not dragish at all, you really pull off the look


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 27, 2008)

Still a noob with this "more than one eyeshadow colour" thing... Hope I didn't do too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I tried to pair it up with some props.


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

I LOVE your luscious lips!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is me having a go at it. I think I was definitely channeling the voluptuous vixen vibe that night (or at least the voluptuous part, lol)

Click em to make em bigger


----------



## Sundae (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, chocolate Goddess, I think we need to know what you used for your look. I'm loving it. Can you do a tut for this??


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 1, 2008)

Urmmm... I really don't remember EVERYTHING but I think I used:

eyes:
Milani Storm
Random Avon bronze eye shadow
HIP cream liner
WetnWild highlight e/s

cheeks:
NYX pecan blush
same Avon bronze powder

lips:
purple lip balm (forgot from where)

LOL sorry... i totally forgot what I used.


----------



## ellienellie (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alienman* 

 
_why wouldn't you wear this?? it's beautiful and wearable

i esp love how you winged the ends out_

 





 you don't look like a "man" at all Chocolategoddes!!! You look like a stunning WOMAN!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I usually don't like doing heavy looks like this because my face can't really take a lot of makeup and I end up looking like a man. But this was really fun to do. Not something I'd wear everyday.







This would be a fun challenge to do once Cult of Cherry comes out._

 
*you are *Gorgeous* !! You sooo do not look anything like a man. I'm so jealous of your lips! I love how you did your eyes! (I do mine like that often.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxCherylFaithxxx*

*PS Cult of Cherry mesmerizes me, even hearing the name...*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Here is me having a go at it. I think I was definitely channeling the voluptuous vixen vibe that night (or at least the voluptuous part, lol)

Click em to make em bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
*You are adorable! And yes, ma'am, you were definitely 
"channeling the voluptuous vixen vibe that night"...
I love how you wrote that! I often think in a similar manner. What fun!
 You ought to model.*
*xxxCherylFaithxxx*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_Still a noob with this "more than one eyeshadow colour" thing... Hope I didn't do too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I tried to pair it up with some props.


































_

 
_*Fantastic! You look so very sultry...*_


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *photogeek* 

 
_*vamp*
     n 1: a seductive woman who uses her sex appeal to exploit men
          [syn: coquette, flirt, minx, tease] - vixen works too imo_

 
*Thanks for putting the definition, & again for your gorgeous & seductive portrayal of a Vamp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I can't believe I missed this challenge! (Well, I miss alot of things) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*The Vamp is pretty much my favorite look, & I am sad I missed the challenge. *

Theda Bara Image Gallery
*My idol here, (my very avater !) is Theda Bara, who was *known* for playing*
*"The Vamp," between the late 1910's until the mid-1920's, approx., in Silent Movies.*
*When she tried to get different roles, her movies weren't as successful, as she had been typecast as "The Vamp". 
In real Life, she was very different  than she was in her vampy movie roles. *

**I posted a couple of her videos in a thread yesterday...

post #23 in the thread, if anybody feels interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://specktra.net/f179/vintage-vin...5/#post1197057

*   I've posted about Theda so often. I bet people are sick of hearing me talk (write) about her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*My hubby did a few photos of me the other Day, which I would have used for this challenge.*

*Thanks so much for sharing your looks, photogeek. You look amazing! Love how you did your lips! & I think it's fabulous that you write down what mixes you use. I wish I could be so organized.*

*All of you look incredible, photogeek, kimmy (yes, Marylin-esque, for sure!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,  alienman (I love your lips story!  Where's a photo??)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;   chocolategoddes (you are a lush & exotic Beauty); Krasevayadancer (you're always a *star*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; PBunnieP (you seem very un- "noob"- like; seems you know exactly how to do it!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Wonderful looks, ladies.  Thanks for sharing them! *

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*

*"Kiss me, my fool !"  Theda Bara's famous line.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_Wow you all look stunning. Next friday I might have something to post, since i'll be wearing red lipstick and smokey eyes for a party, but now i'm a little intimidated lol_

 
*I want to see your post! I know that intimidated feeling; I imagine we all do...But everybody here is always so sweet! I hope you post, aimerbijoux.

**xxxCherylFaithxxx*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 1, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *photogeek*
> 
> ...


----------



## photogeek (Aug 4, 2008)

ooh. I totally never thought of looking for them online (duh.) lol
sorry to encourage your slip from the no-buy-- but when/if you get a few..you neeeed 'deep raspberry' if you love the vamp thing. I know it looks almost black in this photo 




(and in the tube IRL) but it is beyond gorgeous and the textures is great because it can be sheered out really easily and is fantastic as a stain.  the color is exactly as it suggests- deep, saturated raspberry.

they have a ton more colors than this (I spotted one that was completely silver shimmer. I NEED it. I don't know why-- but it called to me, lol.)  thanks lizardprincesa,  the model isn't me btw, was just the mua and photographer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



m


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *photogeek* 

 
_ooh. I totally never thought of looking for them online (duh.) lol_

 
*LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have moments like that all the time. I thought of 'online' in a*
*gripey  moment of "I'm sick of not being able to get out of this town when my husband's at work. This town has nothing!" (What a thing to complain about when the world is so big with pain...)*
*Our weekend is Tues/Weds & that means car! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
 Quote:

   sorry to encourage your slip from the no-buy--  
 
*





 Oh, please don't be sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

 Quote:

  but when/if you get a few..you neeeed 'deep raspberry' if you love the vamp thing. I know it looks almost black in this photo 




(and in the tube IRL) but it is beyond gorgeous and the textures is great because it can be sheered out really easily and is fantastic as a stain.  the color is exactly as it suggests- deep, saturated raspberry.  
 
*OMGoddess! I am there! They are sooo Rich and Beautiful!!!! I will find it difficult to *not* purchase more than 1 or 2, as the colors are truly splendid!
 I feel a chocolate rush/desperate need right now, from looking at these lipsticks. Isn't that weird??? I suppose they look orgasmically delicious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 
 Quote:

   they have a ton more colors than this (I spotted one that was completely silver shimmer. I NEED it. I don't know why-- but it called to me, lol.)  
 
*I have a silver glitter lipstick, too. I don't think I've ever used it, but I *needed* it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I remember the cover (or a photo inside?) from Sephora's catalaogue last Winter, after I'd made my one & only online purchase from them (UDPP). The photo showed an Ice Princess or an Ice Faery (?) with elaborate Snowflake eyelashes & Silvery Glittery Lipstick...If I recall correctly...I'm not so sure I do...Ethereality is mainly what I remember...*​
 Quote:

   thanks lizardprincesa,  the model isn't me btw, was just the mua and photographer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



m  
 
*Well, m, you are beautiful anyway....and the word "just" is way overused... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*Hope your Day is fabulous! CherylFaithxxx*​


----------



## mmmaggie (Aug 6, 2008)

haha, i was just in Thailand where I got a free vampy lipstick from Boots hahaha


----------



## adela88 (Aug 6, 2008)

dunno if this counts as a vampy look becuase i cant pull off red lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i thought this photo made me look abit evil slutty sort of thing


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *photogeek* 

 
_ sorry to encourage your slip from the no-buy--_

 
*Not my only "no-buy *slip* " by any means, lately. *

*I've been trying to see if more *economical* "Vampy" lipsticks could work well. I purchased 2 yesterday, in a mall "alternative" store.*
*( I know...somehow, "mall," and "alternative" don't fit together well....if you believe in the non-commerciality of Originality  ...Sigh....)*
*under  $5.00 each, one Red (a bit too orangey for me) & a Black! My heavens! The Black one applies lightly, and acts extremely well as a shade darkener for the too-orangey Red.*

*These 2, by a Morbid brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are Matte, work well *together,* and stay on my lips far longer than most any other lipstick I've used; they have about the staying power on me as MAC's Viva Glam  I (the only Viva Glam I've tried)  but they do *not* give as much colour payoff.*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

_*Now...Zuri Lipstick! As recommended by photogeek.
Today, the mail was sweet to me!*_



​
 Quote:

   but when/if you get a few..you neeeed 'deep raspberry' if you love the vamp thing.  
 
*OMGoddess! It's BEAUTIFUL!!! (Sorry for screaming.)  *​
 Quote:

   it is beyond gorgeous and the textures is great because it can be sheered out really easily and is fantastic as a stain. the color is exactly as it suggests- deep, saturated raspberry.  
 
*You have described it soo well!*​
*I also got Ruby Valentine, as you used on your model. 
**Oooh....it's also very* *beautiful.*


*"Deep raspberry" is one of the most exquisitely gorgeous Vampy lipstick, if not *the* most gorgeous, I have ever worn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Only Bourjois Plumping Lipstick rivals the Zuri brand for me, in *some* ways.

I bought my 2 Zuri lippies via the company below. **I thought shipping was a bit steep,** but they arrived, Priority Mail, *very* well-packed, including those styrafoam peanuts our kitties *love* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These beauties are on my lips 3 business Days after I ordered them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Zuri Lipstick
*
Thanks sooo much for this recommendation, m photogeek.

I know MAC's Cult of Cherry is imminent, but anyone else who's interested in the Vamp look,
take a look at Zuri.

If your local Walmart sells them, save yourself the shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again, photogeek. xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​
*PS By trying to save money on Cult of Cherry, I've now spent more than I would have on 1 MAC lipstick, but I have a few fun & exquisite lippies to play with.  I still have Cult of Cherry Lipstick Lust, however, & I know I will, eventually succomb to the seduction of MAC.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 17, 2008)

I used some cheap red lipstick from a drug store makeup kit...sorry I can't provide any dupes for these lips!


----------



## rbella (Aug 17, 2008)

Already used these on a FOTD, but here is my vampy look:

Big ass fivehead:


----------



## MissAlly (Aug 19, 2008)

This might work?


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 19, 2008)

I love these pin up looks, But i myself cannot pull the look off, awwww!


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 19, 2008)

PIn up? Oh I meant vampy lol!!
Cat got my Tongue............I can only create a basic eveyday look, anything else and i look stupid , oh well


----------



## User49 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Here is a vampy look I did for my friend :0)





Products Used

Bootblack Liner
Smolder
Carbon
Black Mascara

Ruby Woo lipstick
Clear gloss
Red Lip Liner*


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 19, 2008)

Oldie and late but it fits.


----------



## anjelique* (Aug 20, 2008)

To celebrate my first post at Specktra ever, I intend to plaster my face all over this thread, hoping that I may make an impression that might win some favour of those much more talented than I (which is every one of you). So take a gander and laugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're all pictures of yours truly. 


















And a stupid image to break the mood...







I've got SO many from this day, but I'll leave it at this. I was tossing up between posting this in the 'pin-up' thread and this one, but in the end, the more recent one lucked out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try to be a more frequent contributor from now on! 

EDIT: Weird online stalker emailing me... I'm removing some of these photos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you don't mind!
​


----------



## anjelique* (Aug 20, 2008)

Edit: I double posted so I'm removing this one!


----------



## laperle (Aug 23, 2008)

May I still post here? If not, forgive me, please... 

This pic is old, about 3 years ago, I hope it's ok. I have so many old looks I wish I could have shared when I took them...


----------



## alienman (Aug 23, 2008)

*drooooooL angelique, i love that look


----------



## kimmy (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_May I still post here? If not, forgive me, please... 

This pic is old, about 3 years ago, I hope it's ok. I have so many old looks I wish I could have shared when I took them... 




_

 
totally off topic, but your hair looks effing awesome in this photo.


----------



## laperle (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_totally off topic, but your hair looks effing awesome in this photo._

 
it's a fake hair piece. i highly recommend. 


my lips could be 'vamper', i know, but this is an old look and i was going out on a date. i didn't want to go from vamp to clown in one minute when i got into his car to go to the club.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Already used these on a FOTD, but here is my vampy look:

Big ass fivehead:








_

 
*Mrs. rbella, I pictured you lookin' completely different from how you really are. You're adorable! (both ways, I mean) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Really, you have a  cute & mischievous smile, & really pretty features.  Love your hair, too.*
*Your smile in these photos makes me think you're about to post one of your funny anecdotes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxCherylFaithxx  

*PS I am still neither a Lizard, ~nor~ a piece of Vinyl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx​


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_it's a fake hair piece. i highly recommend. 


my lips could be 'vamper', i know, but this is an old look and i was going out on a date. i didn't want to go from vamp to clown in one minute when i got into his car to go to the club._

 
I think you are amazingly beautiful.  I really mean it.


----------



## laperle (Aug 23, 2008)

so are you!!


----------



## tostada (Aug 23, 2008)

Angelique, can you post what you used on your lips?


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_May I still post here? If not, forgive me, please... 

This pic is old, about 3 years ago, I hope it's ok. I have so many old looks I wish I could have shared when I took them... 




_

 
Wow! You look absolutely beautiful!   I love everything from your eye makeup, hair "piece" lol, earrings and your lip color is fantastic.   Looks great!!
What did you use for lips?


----------



## laperle (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_Wow! You look absolutely beautiful!   I love everything from your eye makeup, hair "piece" lol, earrings and your lip color is fantastic.   Looks great!!
What did you use for lips?_

 

That was a budget look: I think I've applied lots of foundation on the lips to make them look pale, then I've lined them with a mid-brown cheap lipliner (smudged to avoid the fake look), then some cheap maybelline water moisture l/s (i don't know if they still have the color, it was capuccino... and some bourjois gloss, the beige theoric, from 3D line. 

I love dark or vibrant l/s but they don't work on dates, for obvious reasons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And this look was something I used to do a lot even before Kardarshian came to the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The earrings are silver bought from a second hand shop. So is the dress! I love go hunting


----------



## anjelique* (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tostada* 

 
_Angelique, can you post what you used on your lips?_

 
Sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I posted in the FOTD thread, but strangely it got deleted halfway...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the base I used a clear Juicy Tube (Lancome), and then I used PLENTY of Rimmel's 'Hype' 209 from their Rich Moisture Lipstick range. Got it for $5...

Budget make-up rocks...


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_*Here is a vampy look I did for my friend :0)





Products Used

Bootblack Liner
Smolder
Carbon
Black Mascara

Ruby Woo lipstick
Clear gloss
Red Lip Liner*_

 
*Your look is a very classic Film Noir/Silent Screen type look. Gorgeous! All you need now is the powder... (You don't *need* it...I'm saying if you want *that* look.) I'd love to see how you shaped the lips in front...But you are going for a Vamp look, *not* a Silent Screen look...(sometimes they've been similar)....*
*&*
*Your look is fantastic! Well done! Beautiful!

**Thanks for giving me more courage to post a few photos soon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx* ​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 24, 2008)

*I am playing dress-up again, & playing at Being Theda Bara, 
Silent Screen star during the 1910's and 1920's...
Anyone who reads my posts knows I am completely obsessed with Theda.

I used Chock-Ful Mattene from MAC Cult of Cherry. I usually don't use brown lipstick, but I had to try it out! I think if I will use it with a bit of gloss next time.

**On my eyes, I used:
UDPP
MES Hot Contrast MES (Electroflash)
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Liner (Blackest Black)
Blacktrack Fluidline 
A shadow trio from Boots in England, #17 (I think).  It has a Black w/silver flecks, a silvery grey, & a white. (I bought a backup of this when we left England in 2005, as I find it indispensable.)
Maybelline Waterproof Mascara in Blackest Black, (but I forgot which Maybelline I used, exactly...It is a lengthening mascara.)

I did my face for this occasion (I don't generally wear foundation & blush).
I used a drugstore foundation, which I think was Cover Girl 
in the palest color.
(I am very very light-skinned with slight pink undertones.)
I should have used loose powder, but I didn't.
I also used a blush sample from my dear friend across the Water. I believe it's Lumiere...It's a dupe for NARS Orgasm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On my Lips, I have only Chock-ful from Cult of Cherry, as I said above.

I took the photos without a flash, indoors, in the early TwiLight.​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~
**I was concentrating on Theda Bara,
 trying to get her influence onto my face...

Yes, we have established the fact that *
*I am weird. *
*I am, however, harmless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







In the 1st photo, I was simply being a Joker. I wanted to be sure the experience was fun.
*​





*Who is in this room with me? Strange, as only my little boy was in the house at the time, playing in his room.
Here is another lady with long, dark hair...
She will elude the camera now...
Ooooh! 
*













*"Kiss me, my fool." (Theda's famous line.)

Hers is a benevolent spirit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you, Theda, wherever you may be.
I will never have your Beauty or your Talent...

Your Life deserves Celebration...You gave so much while you were here.

Here's a little video posted in another thread. A Tribute to a Queen. Post # 29
*http://specktra.net/f179/vintage-vin...cs-etc-106145/
*I've posted lots of photos of her in that same thread, earlier on.*

*more:*
Theda Bara Image Gallery

*Makeup, for me, is a beautiful prop for fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*






*Thanks for viewing!

Peace & Love, CherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## rbella (Aug 24, 2008)

^^^It's so good to see your face!!  You are lovely, both inside and out!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^It's so good to see your face!!_

 
*You thought I looked like a lizard, didn't ya' ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*(maybe I do) LOL*

*Thank You, sweety rbella. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xxxxCherylFaithxxxx
*​


----------



## Cherrie (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's a pic of me with mini vampire fangs and another pic that looks voluptious ..vamp kinda..


----------



## Rouaa (Sep 10, 2008)

Extremely simple look from my blog...


----------



## kimberly (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow Cherrie that's gorgeous!!


----------

